# de vacaciones



## rodriguez_rm

No olvidemos que Bolaño era poeta. Esa marca le lleva aquí a fraguar un lenguaje feliz, *de vacaciones*, alucinado, capaz de establecer las más insólitas correspondencias.

Come si puo' tradurre *de vacaciones  *in questo contesto ?


----------



## Curandera

'spensierato'...


----------



## gatogab

Comodo, confortevole...


----------



## Larroja

Perché no, vacanziero.


----------



## gatogab

Larroja said:


> Perché no, vacanziero.


Anche.


----------



## 0scar

_Di vacanze._


----------



## chlapec

e "linguaggio festivo"?


----------



## ursu-lab

quoto chlapec. "festivo" o magari "festoso", "brioso", "spumeggiante", "effervescente".
sicuramente non "di vacanze" (che non esiste in italiano, è un calco dello spagnolo) e nemmeno comodo o confortevole, che non è certamente lo stile di Bolaño, anzi...


----------



## rodriguez_rm

Beh grazie le opzioni sono molte e tutte buone


----------



## 0scar

Si se trata de corregir el estilo del original que cada uno ponga lo que quiera.
Pero el tipo dice _lenguaje de vacaciones _, o sea  _di vacanze _, que "no existe" en castellano tanto como "non esiste" in italiano.


----------



## Larroja

0scar said:


> Si se trata de corregir el estilo del original que cada uno ponga lo que quiera.
> Pero el tipo dice _lenguaje de vacaciones _, o sea  _di vacanze _, que "no existe" en castellano tanto como "non esiste" in italiano.



Non "di vacanze", ma semmai "da vacanza", così sarebbe giusto in italiano. E, a mio modesto parere, insieme a "vacanziero" decisamente preferibile a "spumeggiante", "festivo" e quant'altro, nell'originale non c'è niente di tutto ciò...


----------



## gatogab

> "festivo" o magari "festoso", "brioso", "spumeggiante", "effervescente".


Troppo avvinazzato. Preferisco 'spensierato'.



> e nemmeno comodo o confortevole, che non è certamente lo stile di Bolaño, anzi...


No conozco directamente Bolaño, pero con todo lo que he leído de Rodriguez, Bolaño no aparece como una mariposa _un po' alticcia_.


----------



## 0scar

Larroja said:


> Non "di vacanze", ma semmai "da vacanza", così sarebbe giusto in italiano.



Encuentro en Google "vita/casa *di* vacanza" mucho más común que "vita/casa *da *vancanza". 
Y para colmo hay páginas de Italia que no tienen problemas en usar el plural "vita/casa *di vacanze*"


----------



## gatogab

0scar said:


> Encuentro en Google "vita/casa *di* vacanza" mucho más común que "vita/casa *da *vancanza".
> Y para colmo hay páginas de Italia que no tienen problemas en usar el plural "vita/casa *di vacanze*"


 Confirmo: hice un control hace rato.


----------



## Neuromante

¿Pero por qué no "vacanziero" o "da vacanza"? Como dicen Oscar y Larroja tampoco existe en español. El autor ha intentado hacer una imagen alegórica y no es "calcar el español" es trasladar una invención del autor.


"De vacaciones" significa que no se se atiene a los convencionalismos y las normas "del trabajo", que se ha tomado un tiempo de descanso y queda claro que en ese texto el tal Bolaño (Que me empieza a caer muy, pero que muy mal) no se atiene a su forma habitual de escribir siendo mucho más ligero/accesible/alegre/despreocupado/normal o mucho menos hiriente/pretencioso/prepotente/complejo/pagado se si mismo/plúmbeo que de costumbre


----------



## Larroja

0scar said:


> Encuentro en Google "vita/casa *di* vacanza" mucho más común que "vita/casa *da *vancanza".
> Y para colmo hay páginas de Italia que no tienen problemas en usar el plural "vita/casa *di vacanze*"



Seguro, como yo en google encuentro "casa de vacaciones" aunque tu digas que no existe. Lo que demuestra como tus estadísticas no dicen mucho sin considerar el FAMOSO contexto:



			
				Oscar said:
			
		

> Pero el tipo dice _lenguaje de vacaciones _, o sea  _di vacanze _, que "no existe" en castellano tanto como "non esiste" in italiano.



Referido a un lenguaje, diría "da vacanza", como "chiacchiera da bar" o "discorsi da imbecilli".


----------



## 0scar

Ma "chiacchiere *di* carnevale"

Esto es muy dificil, yo tiro la toalla...


----------



## Larroja

0scar said:


> Ma "chiacchiere *di* carnevale"
> 
> Esto es muy dificil, yo tiro la toalla...



No es nada difícil, son éstas: son dulces típicos del carnaval, y se llaman "chiacchiere" porque son crujientes y cuando las comes hacen ruído, como si hablaran.


----------



## ursu-lab

la frase da tradurre era: "un lenguaje feliz, *de vacaciones*, alucinado,.." in cui "de vacaciones" ha volare aggettivale e cioè va tradotto con un aggettivo qualificativo o una locuzione equivalente.
"di vacanza" in italiano NON ha questo valore, ma, al massimo, quello di specificazione riferito alla "casa di vacanze", espressione orribile rispetto a quella molto più usata dagli italiani che è "casa di villeggiatura".
Su google ci sono molte cose e vanno filtrate, perché altrimenti, parlando di statistiche, in spagnolo dovrebbe entrare l'"haber" per dire "a ver", visto che lo usano in modo errato la maggior parte degli utenti "madrelingua" spagnola di internet.
Detto questo, Bolaño non era un alcolizzato, ma, visto che si sta parlando di stile letterario e del suo linguaggio, e che l'autore del testo definisce poi "allucinato", sinceramente non vedo dove sta lo scandalo nel tradurre "de vacaciones" con festivo, effervescente o spumeggiante. Una persona spumeggiante non è un ubriacone in italiano, ma una persona allegra, vivace e dinamica. Ho l'impressione che spesso non vengano colte sfumature della lingua "altra" e che tutto debba per forza essere incasellato: o bianco o nero, o se c'è su google allora esiste ed è corretto... 
Bolaño si merita qualcosetta di più che una ricerca su google, e consiglio a tutti di leggerlo


----------



## Larroja

ursu-lab said:


> Detto questo, Bolaño non era un alcolizzato, ma, visto che si sta parlando di stile letterario e del suo linguaggio, e che l'autore del testo definisce poi "allucinato", sinceramente non vedo dove sta lo scandalo nel tradurre "de vacaciones" con festivo, effervescente o spumeggiante.



Io non ci vedo niente di scandaloso, per me è semplicemente sbagliato perché si allontana così tanto dall'originale da suonare una forzatura. Ma è la mia opinione, non possiamo essere tutti d'accordo. A mio parere, "de vacaciones" vuol dire vacanziero, spensierato, e per te vuol dire spumeggiante, effervescente. D'accordo. 
Siccome Bolaño non può confermare né l'una né l'altra ipotesi, io preferisco appellarmi alla comune radice di due lingue diverse, anche molto diverse, ma anche molto simili, per una volta senza falsi amici in agguato dietro l'angolo.


----------



## Curandera

@ Ursu-lab: Sono d'accordo con limitare le digressioni rispetto al testo o alla frase da tradurre. Non esiste scandalo alcuno nel voler dare la propria interpretazione:tutti i suggerimenti sono i benvenuti se danno vita ad un brainstorming costruttivo finalizzato all'ampliamento delle conoscenze linguistiche di ognuno.

Resta di fatto che noi possiamo suggerire nel massimo rispetto delle nostre competenze senza poi dover imporre la nostra interpretazione. 
Leggo ogni intenzione di traduzione con la massima attenzione, talvolta condivido, talvolta colgo una sfumatura diversa, talvolta mi rendo conto di essere in errore.

Quanto al testo, tutte le alternative proposte possono servire a rafforzare la propria convinzione e possibilmente a corroborarla. Come in questo caso: 

_*'spensierato'*_, l'ho scelto perché di solito chi va in vacanza è più incline ad essere leggero, allegro, vivace - non è detto che sia per forza spumeggiante o effervescente - (non tutte le persone vivaci o allegre lo sono). 
Mi auguro che le nostre di 'chiacchiere' siano state comunque utili a chi ci ha chiesto di intervenire.


----------



## gatogab

ursu-lab said:


> Bolaño si merita qualcosetta di più che una ricerca su google, e consiglio a tutti di leggerlo


Non c'era ricerca su Bolaño, gloogheando, ma l'uso del _di _o _da vacanze._ 
Dal foro _solo italiano_ m'informano che si dice e si scrive _'da vacanze'._
Buon giorno a tutti.


----------

